# 91' B13 W/3spd auto want to swap to 5spd



## mylesm (Nov 18, 2004)

I just purchased a 91' sentra with a 3spd auto transmition.

Currently only 3rd gear and park are the only two gears that work.
I believe that the 3rd gear cluch band will not disengage.

I have a good price on an NX1600 5spd and all the parts I want.

My question is, Will the 5spd from the NX fit my car?

I can get the following parts (and more if need be)

Transmition
Fly-wheel
Clutch
Presure Plate
Shift Linkage
Cluctch pedal+ linkage
Master Cylinder
Slave Cylinder

The electrical aspects are not a problem for me (Neutral start, reverse lights)

My question is more along the lines of:
Will my starter bolt onto the new tranny?
Will my crossmember bolt the the new tranny?
What about my CV shafts? will they fit, or will I need different ones?

If anyone's had any experience with this, that would be great.


And hey if anyone know a quick fix for a 3spd auto that's stuck in 3rd gear, please let me know

Thanks in advance
Mylesm


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

If I remember correctly, there has been one project already executed to convert auto to manual transmission. Try using search and also sentra.net

One thing to remember that this swap is not plug and play, it's a major operation, so you will need to have a stronger heart.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

if its from the same year then it will fit no issue. When you get into the later years, they used electric speedos and not cable, but you can transfer it over no issue. a 91-92 will fit a 91-92. You will need the manual ECU and such. A few other things like the Air regulator that only a few of us knew about after we ran the car found out. Make sure you get all of the brakets and such from the manual. You will need all of the mounts and bolts. make sure you get all of the bolts and keep them straight because they are different lenghts. Look up john and tracy.com, his site details all of the things. I have not completed one due to time. I have had my swap in for 1.5 years now. 

Chris 92 classic


----------

